
Bootstrap 3.4.0 released - pplonski86
https://blog.getbootstrap.com/2018/12/13/bootstrap-3-4-0/
======
arvidkahl
This is great. I appreciate an open-source project looking at the amount of
developers working on locked-in legacy projects where dependency upgrades take
years.

This is a rare moment of empathy in an industry that - judging from other
comments here - is ALWAYS on the hunt for the next best thing. Bootstrap has
brought me joy and made my life as a developer much easier. Thank you to @mdo
& team for keeping it that way.

~~~
winrid
Yeah definitely appreciated. We are still stuck on angular bootstrap 0.13...

~~~
boredpudding
Do you mean this package or something else?
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/angular-
bootstrap](https://www.npmjs.com/package/angular-bootstrap)

~~~
winrid
[http://angular-ui.github.io/bootstrap/versioned-docs/0.13.1](http://angular-
ui.github.io/bootstrap/versioned-docs/0.13.1)

------
tamalsaha001
We have switched to [https://bulma.io/](https://bulma.io/) recently. Combined
with Vue.js we can finally get rid of Jquery.

~~~
tekknolagi
Your link is wrong because there's no space between the project URL and your
adverb.

------
chaitanya
You can use bootstrap without jquery today with bootstrap native:

[https://github.com/thednp/bootstrap.native](https://github.com/thednp/bootstrap.native)

It supports most (if not all) of bootstrap’s components, and works well enough
that even large-ish projects can do without bootstrap.js (which needs jquery).

------
PacifyFish
I recently started using Semantic UI instead of bootstrap, and I felt
productive in ~20 minutes. It was amazing. Never going back!

~~~
mcast
FYI: Semantic UI has one of the largest file sizes for CSS libraries at 730 KB
uncompressed, 95 KB gzipped - add in React and you'll reach 1MB in no time.

[https://gist.github.com/primaryobjects/64a4e7e3351c646f51eee...](https://gist.github.com/primaryobjects/64a4e7e3351c646f51eee07949215ad4)

~~~
z3t4
i guess removing unused rules on deployment would reduce the file size. But a
few kb is not much today - with auto playing hd videos on Facebook et. al.

~~~
reaperducer
And if your coding for a project that isn't full of HD videos, then what?

~~~
z3t4
With 12,000 kb/s the user will hardly notice the difference. You could add the
CSS needed for the first render on the document, and it would save you a
round-trip, and with HTTP2 you can send the CSS file together with the
document. CSS files can however be cached so the few kb shaved off will only
be saved on the first page load. If it's a common file, hosted on a CDN it
might already be cached. If you are however worried about bandwidth usage the
lowest hanging fruit are the binary files such as video,images, and fonts,
then JavaScript trackers and frameworks, then the CSS and further trimming the
content by getting rid of unnecessary markup.

~~~
acdha
Your bandwidth numbers are … extremely optimistic … unless you're only
targeting business users at large companies. Worse, that's the wrong number to
care about: what impacts user-perceived performance far more is latency and
that's where something render-blocking like a huge pile of CSS really matters.

If you care about people on wireless connections, with less than perfect fiber
connections, etc. a 500KB CSS file is going to add seconds to the total page
load time and users will see it more often because the size will get it
evicted from small caches more frequently. HTTP/2 won't help because the
entire CSS file needs to be transferred before the page renders.

~~~
z3t4
With HTTP2 you can add files to a request, if the user requests index.htm you
can also send style.css in the same response. Versus the user first requesting
index.htm, parses it, then request style.css. It's a pretty new feature, and
will help a little bit with latency as it can save a round-trip.

Wireless connections have had bad latency, but it's getting better. 15 years
ago you could get 200+ ms latency on WiFi. today we are down to around
10-20ms. 15 years ago we only had 100Mbit fiber. If you live in a city today
you can get 10Gbe. Meanwhile there are people surfing using satellite up-link,
or very poor GSM, so there are strong contrasts. But they probably wont bother
loading any CSS (which makes semantic HTML important).

------
dlbucci
Surprised to see this, but good on them for fixing the XSS issues!

~~~
appleiigs
Yeah a lot of people, including me, were waiting that. Not able to rebuild to
Bootstrap 4 at this point in time. Google Lighthouse was complaining about
that Bootstrap 3 was not secure.

------
andrewstuart
Which of the CSS frameworks works best with ReactJS?

~~~
dfee
Shameless plug: I just put `rbx` 1.0 together which has 100% coverage and
fully implements the Bulma framework for React.

Every component has a story, and it’s written in TypeScript (transpiled to
JS). I hope to get around to releasing this big update on npm tonight(!) but
for now you can use the code straight from GitHub.

Also, the wrapping is complete yet minimal - there are only a couple
components with state and you can override those with a `managed` flag.

Also, every component supports ref forwarding (using of course `ref`), and can
render as any other component using the `as` prop. For example, if you want to
bring your own Form, Link, or Table framework, this will work with that
seemlessly.

    
    
      <Button color=‘primary’ as={Link} to=‘/‘>Go home</Button>
    

[https://github.com/dfee/rbx](https://github.com/dfee/rbx)

~~~
sooheon
Awesome, love the storybook. Components>Media>Input is broken FYI.

~~~
dfee
Haha of course. Probably a change I made earlier today. I’m at dinner now, but
will update it in a couple hours.

------
tannhaeuser
Link to bootstrap-sass for 3.4 404's.

~~~
tannhaeuser
It's working now. Congrats to the Bootstrap team for outstanding free
maintenance. Looking forward to v5.

------
sergiotapia
I thought Bootstrap 4 was released months ago? :S

~~~
amatera
And then you thought that millions of websites, a lot of commercialy crafted
for customers, adopted it in no time? So an update, to the most used version
which has even security isseus is not nessacary? You live in a nice world :)

------
fuckthecops
Ant Design is the best UI library in 2018. The amount of components you get
out of the box has no comparison.

